

Ask YC - has the rating algorithm changed? - mixmax

I've noticed that comments aren't necessarily sorted by how many votes they have. As I remember it they used to be. (I could be wrong here)<p>Has the algorithm changed? And what determines when a comment with a lover score gets to be shown higher than one with a higher score?
======
pg
They're sorted using the same algorithm as the frontpage: score divided by a
power of time. It hasn't changed.

~~~
mixmax
OK thanks

Just my bad memory then :-)

